# Marine who shielded his men mourned



## bossi (2 May 2004)

Marine who shielded his men mourned

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

SCIO, N.Y. -- Mourners Saturday filled one of Cpl. Jason Dunham‘s favorite places - his high school gym - for the funeral of the Marine, who died in Iraq after using his own body to shield his men from an attacker‘s grenade.

The gym, packed with more than 1,500 people, is the largest gathering space in the upstate New York town of Scio, where Dunham grew up. His casket rested beneath a basketball hoop.

Dunham, 22, died just over a week ago from wounds he sustained April 14 in Iraq.

A report from the Marine Corps said Dunham was commanding a check point near Karbala when a man got out of a car and tried to flee. Dunham tackled the man, who then pulled a pin from a hand grenade. Dunham dove onto the grenade before it exploded, the Marines reported. Two other Marines were injured.

Dunham, with K Company, 3rd Battalion, 7th Marines, was remembered in Iraq on Thursday at a service attended by more than 500 Marines, sailors and soldiers, the Marines reported.

Dunham "never judged anyone and he never judged the people over there," friend Justin Lambert said at Saturday‘s funeral. "He was just doing his job. He‘s going to be missed."

As a long procession of cars and walkers accompanied the casket to the nearby cemetery, Scio residents sat on their porches and children lined the sidewalk. An American flag was draped above the highway.

Dunham‘s parents, carrying the tri-folded flag that had draped their eldest son‘s coffin, and their three younger children were escorted by the Marines to an awaiting car.

"The Marine Corps have really showed us how much this means to them," said Cpl. Dunham‘s father, Dan. "They‘ve been very good to us."

++++

U.S. Marine Cpl. Jason Dunham, shown in this undated family photo, was buried, Saturday, May 1, 2004, in Scio, N.Y. Dunham died April 22, at Bethesda Naval Hospital in Bethesda, Md. Relatives say Jason never regained consciousness after sustaining a head injury from a shrapnel wound, April 14, in the Iraqi city of Karbala. The oldest of four children, Dunham enlisted in the Marine Corps in 2000 after graduating from Scio Central School near Buffalo. His father, Daniel Dunham, said Jason was scheduled to be out of the service in July. (AP Photo/The Wellsville Daily Reporter, courtesy Dunham family)


----------



## D-n-A (2 May 2004)

RIP


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 May 2004)

brave man...


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 May 2004)

"Tell the Spartans, stranger passing by, that here obedient to their laws we lie."


----------



## AlphaCharlie (2 May 2004)

That‘s incredibly brave.


----------



## Slim (3 May 2004)

An incredibly brave man...


----------



## K. Ash (3 May 2004)

RIP


----------



## Mo` fella (9 May 2004)

Outstanding Courage.

This might not be the time or the place, but the fellow dove on a grenade that exploded and he died of a  _head wound_ ?


----------

